# Cycle path



## Wyn Davies (28 Jan 2020)

I got a puncture on the St Asaph cycle path needed new tube plus slime and my wife coming to get me home a farmer had cut the hedge and left the cuttings covering the path council say that they are not responsible what can I do please.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Jan 2020)

Nothing.
Hedges are cut all the time and they can be a nightmare for cyclists. On wider roads you have a chance and can try and avoid the cuttings, unfortunately cycle paths are narrow and cuttings are sometimes unavoidable. If I’d have been in your situation I’d have gotten of the bike and pushed the bike past all the debris.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

What you could have done is to have a puncture kit or a spare tube with you and you could have repaired the puncture or replaced the tube and gone on your merry way.


----------



## Gunk (28 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I got a puncture on the St Asaph cycle path needed new tube plus slime and my wife coming to get me home a farmer had cut the hedge and left the cuttings covering the path council say that they are not responsible what can I do please.



I don’t quite understand this, are you seriously suggesting that you need to compensated for the puncture?


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2020)

Any claim is against the farmer, and the small claims track of the county court will laugh in your face if you took the farmer there for the cost of a tube.

So all you can do is fit a new tube and suck it up, and learn the lesson about reading the surface ahead.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Jan 2020)

Is he not saying that council should be requiring the farmer to clear up?

Around here they now seem to be very good about clearing the cuttings. I've even seen the sweeper only a few yards behind the cutter.


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2020)

The council aren't legally responsible for clearing it up. They've no statutory duty to do so. I'm sure if their own contractors were working they'd insist they cleared up after themselves, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2020)

This is silly on a for a few reasons 😁


----------



## Baldy (29 Jan 2020)

Buy Kevlar tyres.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

I always thought farmers were supposed to clean up after hedge cutting but they never do, they just leave the cuttings to be swept away by the cars, If I spot that they've been hedge cutting I'll change my route if I can.


----------



## johnblack (29 Jan 2020)

Farmers don't clear up and I've never seen a farmer on a bike.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> Farmers don't clear up and I've never seen a farmer on a bike.


Charlie Allan a farmer from Aberdeenshire used to race with his local club. He had a weekly column in the Glasgow Herald which was obviously mostly farming topics but he often wrote about cycling as part of his life. Long retired as he was in Glasgow University the same time as myself. One swallow etc.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2020)

They deposit deadly mud on the highway, a criminal offence, and don't clear it up so you've no hope that the'd every sweep up inconsequential stuff like hedge trimmings, leaf litter, caltrops, land mines, etc.


----------



## snorri (29 Jan 2020)

The Council is not responsible for the cuttings being on the road, unless it was a Council employee or contractor who cut the hedge.
Cuttings not removed from the road come under Health and Safety Executive(HSE) legislation according to CyclingUK
https://www.cyclinguk.org/sites/def...ated/info/vegetation-hedge-trimmings2gbrf.pdf
Presumably HSE would require to successfully prosecute the clippings spreader before any cyclist could successfully claim compensation from the body responsible for not clearing up the clippings.
It's tough luck on any cyclist, but it will be less stressful to fix the puncture rather than try claiming compensation.
Then move to a part of the country which does not have prickly hedges.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2020)

Get a brush and dust pan and clean it up?


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Get a brush and dust pan and clean it up?



You'd need a very big dustpan and brush. 😊 at least as big as the ride on sweepers my lad used to drive in the factory.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2020)

Farmer's here are very good at getting rid of the clippings but there is nothing you can do. As others haves said, make sure you have a puncture repair kit the end.

It was a rather silly question IMHO


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Farmer's here are very good at getting rid of the clippings but there is nothing you can do. As others haves said, make sure you have a puncture repair kit the end.
> 
> It was a rather silly question IMHO



I carry a spare tube and a puncture kit, put a fresh tube in, having removed the cause of the flat, and repair the tube when you get home, its what I'm doing today following my flat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> You'd need a very big dustpan and brush. 😊 at least as big as the ride on sweepers my lad used to drive in the factory.



Maybe attach to front of bike so it clears it out the way before your tyres reach the cuttings?


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Maybe attach to front of bike so it clears it out the way before your tyres reach the cuttings?



Lol  perhaps spring load it so it stays on the road, and add a rotary brush in front of it to sweep the cutting's into the pan.


----------



## Roger Longbottom (29 Jan 2020)

Going slightly off topic, I have often wondered why one can be fined for not picking up dog pooh but horses, (and let's face it when they do one it is a big one) just seem to do it at will anywhere and everywhere.

Poor Will must be well fed up (before anyone else says it!!)


----------



## johnblack (30 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Going slightly off topic, I have often wondered why one can be fined for not picking up dog pooh but horses, (and let's face it when they do one it is a big one) just seem to do it at will anywhere and everywhere.
> 
> Poor Will must be well fed up (before anyone else says it!!)


I wouldn't grow my roses in dog pooh.


----------



## hoopdriver (30 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> Farmers don't clear up and I've never seen a farmer on a bike.


I actually have seen a farmer on a bike, many years ago, in France. I was lost on some minor roads in Alsace and came upon a farmer and his son herding dairy cattle across a road and into a barn for milking. When I asked directions to the village I was trying to reach next I couldn't understand his Alsatian accent. After a couple of tries, he held up his hand, to tell me to wait. Leaving his cows in the hands of his son, he dashed into the barn and came out with an ancient bicycle. Still wearing his gumboots, he signalled to me to follow and led me to the village - about a three-mile ride - he pointed to the sign and with a smile and wave, turned around and pedalled home...


----------



## mjr (30 Jan 2020)

snorri said:


> The Council is not responsible for the cuttings being on the road, unless it was a Council employee or contractor who cut the hedge.
> Cuttings not removed from the road come under Health and Safety Executive(HSE) legislation according to CyclingUK
> https://www.cyclinguk.org/sites/def...ated/info/vegetation-hedge-trimmings2gbrf.pdf


However, the council is responsible for keeping highways clear and a cycle path is a highway, or part of. I'd keep on at the council until they tire and clean it up (or require the farmer to, but they're less likely to do that IME) but you will get no compensation for any damage unless you can show the council knew and had failed to act.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> When I asked directions to the village I was trying to reach next I couldn't understand his Alsatian accent.



I would have listened to the farmer's responses rather than the dog


----------



## DRM (30 Jan 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> I actually have seen a farmer on a bike, many years ago, in France. I was lost on some minor roads in Alsace and came upon a farmer and his son herding dairy cattle across a road and into a barn for milking. When I asked directions to the village I was trying to reach next I couldn't understand his Alsatian accent. After a couple of tries, he held up his hand, to tell me to wait. Leaving his cows in the hands of his son, he dashed into the barn and came out with an ancient bicycle. Still wearing his gumboots, he signalled to me to follow and led me to the village - about a three-mile ride - he pointed to the sign and with a smile and wave, turned around and pedalled home...


yes it’s fun in that region trying to fathom what’s being said with the local dialect, plus the mix of French & German thrown in for good measure


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2020)

Carry spare tubes and a kit. All part of cycling.


----------



## Wyn Davies (30 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Farmer's here are very good at getting rid of the clippings but there is nothing you can do. As others haves said, make sure you have a puncture repair kit the end.
> 
> It was a rather silly question IMHO


No it's not a silly question are farmers above the law they get enough of taxpayers money to support them surprised at your response.


----------



## boydj (30 Jan 2020)

I can remember a club run where we turned a corner to find a tractor cutting a hawthorn hedge. In spite of stopping almost immediately, several of the guys had punctured multiple times in both wheels. We barely had enough spare tubes between us when a couple found they'd missed some thorns after putting new tubes in.


----------



## Wyn Davies (30 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Lol  perhaps spring load it so it stays on the road, and add a rotary brush in front of it to sweep the cutting's into the pan.


Don't see the joke eightpound for tube six pound for slime and my wife made a 50 mile trip to pick me up thanks for your wisdom.


----------



## Wyn Davies (30 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Nothing.
> Hedges are cut all the time and they can be a nightmare for cyclists. On wider roads you have a chance and can try and avoid the cuttings, unfortunately cycle paths are narrow and cuttings are sometimes unavoidable. If I’d have been in your situation I’d have gotten of the bike and pushed the bike past all the debris.


I was in it before I could stop .


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jan 2020)

Wouldn't mind hedge trimmings on my local cycle path, would make a change from the broken glass! Only venture on it with slime / Joes no Flats inner tubes.


----------



## mjr (30 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Wouldn't mind hedge trimmings on my local cycle path, would make a change from the broken glass! Only venture on it with slime / Joes no Flats inner tubes.


Or you could report it to the highways authority for clean up and help all other cyclists, including visitors not aware of its glass prone tendency.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Jan 2020)

mjr said:


> Or you could report it to the highways authority for clean up and help all other cyclists, including visitors not aware of its glass prone tendency.


I've seen it being cleaned after its been reported and the typical half arsed job by North Yorkshire County Council _not_ serving England's biggest county _very well_ with the glass being swept up by a pavement sweeper with the consequence bits of glass remain against or in bumps in the surface.


----------



## rrarider (31 Jan 2020)

What can you do? - Grow up.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> No it's not a silly question are farmers above the law they get enough of taxpayers money to support them surprised at your response.




Why are you surprised at my response? Carrying a puncture kit is something he should do. I also said that farmers here are very good at clearing the hedge cuttings up.

How much do farmers get? And what does he want? He can always contact his local authorities and complain if that is the road ( No pun intended) that he wants to go down. He didn't need to start a thread on the subject. All he had to do was Google it . Google would be the first port of call I would have thought.

Then again I wouldn't have bothered wondering what I could do. A puncture is a puncture as they say. And he will have many more that will be no one's fault. What will he do then?

And to be honest, they can sweep away and clear the cuttings away as much as they like, they still won't get all of them up. That would be utterly unrealistic IMHO.


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why are you surprised at my response? Carrying a puncture kit is something he should do. I also said that farmers here are very good at clearing the hedge cuttings up.
> 
> How much do farmers get? And what does he want? He can always contact his local authorities and complain if that is the road ( No pun intended) that he wants to go down. He didn't need to start a thread on the subject. All he had to do was Google it . Google would be the first port of call I would have thought.
> 
> ...


Are you a cyclist or a farmer ?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Are you a cyclist or a farmer ?




Don't see what has has to do with anything.

However I am a cyclist and not a farmer although I am surrounded by farms and farmland. I have made valid points. The OP should contact his local authority for advise and as a cyclist, getting punctures is all part of cycling. Some farmers are awful and some are brilliant, but again a valid point is that they cannot get every piece of hedge cuttings no matter how good they are. It is no one's fault just a fact of life.


----------



## Roger Longbottom (31 Jan 2020)

Like a few others I am perplexed as to why any cyclist wouldn't carry a means to fix a puncture, be it repair kit, tube or whatever modern tubeless / tubs require. (Showing my ignorance of modern technology in the last bit).


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Nothing.
> Hedges are cut all the time and they can be a nightmare for cyclists. On wider roads you have a chance and can try and avoid the cuttings, unfortunately cycle paths are narrow and cuttings are sometimes unavoidable. If I’d have been in your situation I’d have gotten of the bike and pushed the bike past all the debris.


I rode into it was going dark and trying to avoid a walker all avoidable if the farmer had brushed it up probably to busy counting his Farm Payment cheque .


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> I don’t quite understand this, are you seriously suggesting that you need to compensated for the puncture?


Yes of course it cost me money because of someone's negligence thought I was on a cycling forum not the NFU.


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Like a few others I am perplexed as to why any cyclist wouldn't carry a means to fix a puncture, be it repair kit, tube or whatever modern tubeless / tubs require. (Showing my ignorance of modern technology in the last bit).


I often don't carry any repair means when going to the next village's shop or post office or takeaways. The repair time would be longer than the time needed to push home.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Don't see the joke eightpound for tube six pound for slime and my wife made a 50 mile trip to pick me up thanks for your wisdom.


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Yes of course it cost me money because of someone's negligence thought I was on a cycling forum not the NFU.



 good luck with the compensation , i reckon you will need it 

are you seriously suggesting you should be compensated because you was riding too fast to be able to stop when you spotted a hazard which resulted in a puncture.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Don't see the joke eightpound for tube six pound for slime and my wife made a 50 mile trip to pick me up thanks for your wisdom.



It's not a joke, it is a lot of money and waste of time and resources, but ultimately it is your responsibility to make sure you ride safely and have the proper equipment at your disposal. It is annoying when what we perceive to be others inconsideration and negligence, like dog shite everywhere, broken glass, even deliberate vandalism ruining a ride, but these things happen we have to deal with them and wipe our mouths and walk away and learn from it. It is not the farmers fault you got a puncture, the farmer might contend for example, that your puncture was caused by something else. 

What on earth you were doing 25 miles from home without a puncture kit heaven only knows.


----------



## johnblack (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Yes of course it cost me money because of someone's negligence thought I was on a cycling forum not the NFU.


Got to be a wind up, please tell me it's a wind up.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> Got to be a wind up, please tell me it's a wind up.




.


----------



## adehooper (31 Jan 2020)

Suck it up buttercup and maybe try looking ahead?
I know that sounds a bit brutal, but really? 😀


----------



## iluvmybike (31 Jan 2020)

We had this when a group of 3 were out riding in NYM. We came down a hill and round an bend into all the debris - no warning signs about hedge trimming or we would have got off and walked/carried our bikes. Out of 6 tyres we had 4 punctures. We approached the contractor and he advised us of the farmer who had engaged him and we went up to the farm, explained what had happened in a polite manner and the farmer gave us cash towards the cost of new tubes


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

I


iluvmybike said:


> We had this when a group of 3 were out riding in NYM. We came down a hill and round an bend into all the debris - no warning signs about hedge trimming or we would have got off and walked/carried our bikes. Out of 6 tyres we had 4 punctures. We approached the contractor and he advised us of the farmer who had engaged him and we went up to the farm, explained what had happened in a polite manner and the farmer gave us cash towards the cost of new tubes


Well done .


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> Got to be a wind up, please tell me it's a wind up.


No wind up it cost money and it don't grow on trees


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> good luck with the compensation , i reckon you will need it
> 
> are you seriously suggesting you should be compensated because you was riding too fast to be able to stop when you spotted a hazard which resulted in a puncture.


Yes I am a cycle path should be safe to cycle otherwise it should be signed not to use the road next to it is a fast dual carriageway not advisable to cycle there .


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

mjr said:


> I often don't carry any repair means when going to the next village's shop or post office or takeaways. The repair time would be longer than the time needed to push home.


I got slime in my tyres did 5000 miles on first ebike without a puncture only just done over 2000miles on this on till the puncture on the cycle track great believer in slime in the tyres.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Jan 2020)

I managed to get the council in Glasgow to clean this up.
It wasn't a farmer or his horse that left it though, it was Police Scotland.


----------



## lazybloke (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> No wind up it cost money and it don't grow on trees


All the more reason to carry a €3 puncture repair kit and save 50 miles-worth of petrol


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2020)

Why do you need a new tube? Just patch the one you have.


----------



## Brandane (31 Jan 2020)

pjd57 said:


> t wasn't a farmer or his horse that left it though, it was Police Scotland.


It must be difficult for them since the cutbacks that resulted in the closure of all those Doctor Who style Police boxes which had toilet facilities in them.... But glad to hear you still have officers walking the beat in Glasgow. 😀


----------



## Brandane (31 Jan 2020)

To the OP, get yourself Marathon Plus tyres, they laugh at farmer's thorns.


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Yes of course it cost me money because of someone's negligence thought I was on a cycling forum not the NFU.


A £5 tube? I think it costs at least £25 to start a small claims court case, so good luck


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why are you surprised at my response? Carrying a puncture kit is something he should do. I also said that farmers here are very good at clearing the hedge cuttings up.
> 
> How much do farmers get? And what does he want? He can always contact his local authorities and complain if that is the road ( No pun intended) that he wants to go down. He didn't need to start a thread on the subject. All he had to do was Google it . Google would be the first port of call I would have thought.
> 
> ...


Farmers around here make no effort to brush up after them don't know were you live don't think it's this planet


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Farmers around here make no effort to brush up after them don't know were you live don't think it's this planet


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> great believer in slime in the tyres.



i find this statement rather silly, given the thread its in , that you started


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> don't know were you live don't think it's this planet
> [/QUOTE
> 
> kettle...pot ...black


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

adehooper said:


> Suck it up buttercup and maybe try looking ahead?
> I know that sounds a bit brutal, but really? 😀


You are missing the point everyone has to be responsible for there actions .


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 502726
> 
> 
> I managed to get the council in Glasgow to clean this up.
> It wasn't a farmer or his horse that left it though, it was Police Scotland.


Good on you


----------



## neil_merseyside (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Farmers around here make no effort to brush up after them don't know were you live don't think it's this planet


So you know cycle paths in cutting season might have thorns and debris - but you still rode furiously into a potential deflation zone?


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2020)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 502726
> 
> 
> I managed to get the council in Glasgow to clean this up.
> It wasn't a farmer or his horse that left it though, it was Police Scotland.



I might well have returned in the car with a bucket and shovel, it would do wonders for my garden.


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> So you know cycle paths in cutting season might have thorns and debris - but you still rode furiously into a potential deflation zone?


Furiously !!!!!!!


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

annedonnelly said:


> Is he not saying that council should be requiring the farmer to clear up?
> 
> Around here they now seem to be very good about clearing the cuttings. I've even seen the sweeper only a few yards behind the cutter.


Thank you A


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Thank you A


Thanks Anne someone with common sense at last.


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

Baldy said:


> Buy Kevlar tyres.


Probably Tannus Amour


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Get a brush and dust pan and clean it up?


Wise guy


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Farmer's here are very good at getting rid of the clippings but there is nothing you can do. As others haves said, make sure you have a puncture repair kit the end.
> 
> It was a rather silly question IMHO


Lot of silly answers as well


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2020)

Did you complain to the farmer? What did s/he say?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> You are missing the point everyone has to be responsible for there actions .


Ooooh the irony!


----------



## boydj (31 Jan 2020)

What you have to understand, Wyn, is that punctures are a fact of life for regular cyclists, whether it's random debris, a pinch on a sharp edge or hedge cutting. That's why most of us carry a spare tube and back it up with a repair kit as well when cycling far from home. We don't always have the option of calling for a lift. 

Use tyres with reasonable puncture protection, keep them pumped up to a decent pressure and keep your eyes open for potential hazards then you'll rarely have a problem. But also be prepared if trouble does hit - ten minutes to swap out a tube won't spoil a ride - as long as you make sure you identify the cause of the problem and deal with it.


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ooooh the irony!


See how funny you find it when it happens to you


----------



## Wyn Davies (31 Jan 2020)

boydj said:


> What you have to understand, Wyn, is that punctures are a fact of life for regular cyclists, whether it's random debris, a pinch on a sharp edge or hedge cutting. That's why most of us carry a spare tube and back it up with a repair kit as well when cycling far from home. We don't always have the option of calling for a lift.
> 
> Use tyres with reasonable puncture protection, keep them pumped up to a decent pressure and keep your eyes open for potential hazards then you'll rarely have a problem. But also be prepared if trouble does hit - ten minutes to swap out a tube won't spoil a ride - as long as you make sure you identify the cause of the problem and deal with it.


Thank you are quite correct bought double ended tube now so I don't have to remove the rear wheel bit of a faf on a ebike.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> See how funny you find it when it happens to you


It has happened to me, many times, many many many times, and to everyone on this site probably. I think you’ve been sent to this site to wind us up.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (31 Jan 2020)

Whatever we can say about the ins and outs of tyres, farmers, and hawthorn shards, I can at least confidently state that quoting yourself and agreeing with yourself is probably an early sign of madness.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I might well have returned in the car with a bucket and shovel, it would do wonders for my garden.


Not really an option since I don't have a car , or carry a brush and shovel on my bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Wise guy



‘Tis true


----------



## adehooper (1 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> You are missing the point everyone has to be responsible for there actions .



I live in the wilds of Devon, were used to it down here. Always carry "2" spare tubes and patches. If I were to get on the phone every time some farmer had left some s*** or another on the roads/paths I wouldn't find the time to get out on the bikes in the first place!
Having said that I done for a tyre today, almost an occupational hazard. C'est la vie, s*** happens!.....I limped back to the car 😀


----------



## neil_merseyside (1 Feb 2020)

adehooper said:


> I live in the wilds of Devon, were used to it down here. Always carry "2" spare tubes and patches. If I were to get on the phone every time some farmer had left some s*** or another on the roads/paths I wouldn't find the time to get out on the bikes in the first place!
> Having said that I done for a tyre today, almost an occupational hazard. C'est la vie, s*** happens!.....I limped back to the car 😀


OK so a Flint did that, but did you get his forename, can't be Keith (well not the Keith) and someone must pay!


----------



## presta (1 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Don't see the joke eightpound for tube six pound for slime and my wife made a 50 mile trip to pick me up thanks for your wisdom.


Jeez, a fifty mile trip just because you can't be bothered mending a puncture!!


----------



## presta (1 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I got slime in my tyres did 5000 miles on first ebike without a puncture only just done over 2000miles on this on till the puncture on the cycle track great believer in slime in the tyres.


There's no rhyme or reason to punctures, I've gone up to a year without any, but then I've had up to four in one day. It's just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Feb 2020)

With one exception my recent punctures have been within walking distance of home so have wheeled the bike to fix the puncture later. The one exception was on a NCN designated public road and it took a bit longer than expected due to a tyre lever breaking. Two cyclists rode straight pass without any assistance being offered


----------



## Gunk (1 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> There's no rhyme or reason to punctures, I've gone up to a year without any, but then I've had up to four in one day. It's just the luck of the draw.



But where there’s blame there’s a claim!


----------



## presta (1 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> With one exception my recent punctures have been within walking distance of home so have wheeled the bike to fix the puncture later. The one exception was on a NCN designated public road and it took a bit longer than expected due to a tyre lever breaking. Two cyclists rode straight pass without any assistance being offered


I stopped to help someone once, it was a brand new bike obviously on it's first trip out, and the guy had no clue how to mend a puncture. He didn't know how to pop the bead back over the rim, so he started pumping "to push the tyre back on".  He was also trying to screw my pump directly onto the valve without the hose.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> it was a brand new bike obviously on it's first trip out, and the guy had no clue how to mend a puncture. He didn't know how to pop the bead back over the rim, so he started pumping "to push the tyre back on".  He was also trying to screw my pump directly onto the valve without the hose.



An "all the gear no idea" merchant then. Obviously not someone who's been riding bikes since they were a small kid and had to learn to sort problems like punctures out themselves. I never cease to be amazed by the ineptitude and lack of common sense in some so-called grown-ups.
The OP in this thread takes it to another level. Like some others, I don't tend to carry puncture repair kits if I'm only going a couple of miles down the road. I take my chances and accept the walk of shame if the Fairy comes calling. But if I'm going somewhere that will take me over an hour to walk back from, then I take a pump and a patch kit. To not have any means of fixing a puncture on a 50 mile ride is utterly moronic, and frankly the OP deserved to have to walk it to learn their lesson. Expecting one's other half, or a friend, to drive 50 miles to collect some muppet with no common sense from a situation of their own making, which was entirely foreseeable, is highly inconsiderate.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> don't know were you live don't think it's this planet



The clue is in @welsh dragon's user name.

There's a similar clue in your user name, so you might be neighbours.

But not, it appears, friends.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> The clue is in @welsh dragon's user name.
> 
> There's a similar clue in your user name, so you might be neighbours.
> 
> But not, it appears, friends.


 you have lost me


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> There's no rhyme or reason to punctures, I've gone up to a year without any, but then I've had up to four in one day. It's just the luck of the draw.


Probably mine was avoidable if someone had done there job right.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> An "all the gear no idea" merchant then. Obviously not someone who's been riding bikes since they were a small kid and had to learn to sort problems like punctures out themselves. I never cease to be amazed by the ineptitude and lack of common sense in some so-called grown-ups.
> The OP in this thread takes it to another level. Like some others, I don't tend to carry puncture repair kits if I'm only going a couple of miles down the road. I take my chances and accept the walk of shame if the Fairy comes calling. But if I'm going somewhere that will take me over an hour to walk back from, then I take a pump and a patch kit. To not have any means of fixing a puncture on a 50 mile ride is utterly moronic, and frankly the OP deserved to have to walk it to learn their lesson. Expecting one's other half, or a friend, to drive 50 miles to collect some muppet with no common sense from a situation of their own making, which was entirely foreseeable, is highly inconsiderate.


If all you can write is rude insults then don't bother it's pathetic.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> If all you can write is rude insults then don't bother it's pathetic.


@SkipdiverJohn was not referring to you and makes a good point, the two cyclists I referred I suspect equally had no idea on how to fix a puncture. In comparison on another ride I was quickly surrounded by cyclists offering assistance literally as soon as opened up a minitool, that was merely a loose camera mount.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> @SkipdiverJohn *was not referring to you* and makes a good point, the two cyclists I referred I suspect equally had no idea on how to fix a puncture. In comparison on another ride I was quickly surrounded by cyclists offering assistance literally as soon as opened up a minitool, that was merely a loose camera mount.


Ummm I’m not so sure he wasn’t


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> you have lost me


She’s in Wales and you have a Welsh name...? And your OP mentions St Asaph which is in Wales according to Google


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> The clue is in @welsh dragon's user name.
> 
> There's a similar clue in your user name, so you might be neighbours.
> 
> But not, it appears, friends.




.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> @SkipdiverJohn was not referring to you and makes a good point, the two cyclists I referred I suspect equally had no idea on how to fix a puncture. In comparison on another ride I was quickly surrounded by cyclists offering assistance literally as soon as opened up a minitool, that was merely a loose camera mount.


I had the puncture on the rear wheel of a ebike it's more 


Mike_P said:


> @SkipdiverJohn was not referring to you and makes a good point, the two cyclists I referred I suspect equally had no idea on how to fix a puncture. In comparison on another ride I was quickly surrounded by cyclists offering assistance literally as soon as opened up a minitool, that was merely a loose camera mount.


The puncture on the rear wheel of a ebike is a bit more complex than a ordinary bike I had Halfords put slime in the tyres and they garantee to repair any small punctures free for too years I know bought a too ended tube that you can put in without removing the wheel and am thinking about fitting a Tannus Amour in the rear last ebike I did over 5000miles without a puncture just slime in the tyres.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> She’s in Wales and you have a Welsh name...? And your OP mentions St Asaph which is in Wales according to Google




To subtle @vickster . Sometimes more really is more.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> To subtle @vickster . Sometimes more really is more.


These could of course have been red herrings and the OP is actually in Norway


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> She’s in Wales and you have a Welsh name...? And your OP mentions St Asaph which is in Wales according to Google


Yes it's in North Wales quite a few people live here.


----------



## Smudge (2 Feb 2020)

Being prepared for a puncture, is just something you have to accept with riding bicycles. Personally i cant be bothered to patch a tube out on the road and just carry a spare tube. I repair the punctured tube at home. I also use tyres with decent pp, so punctures are few & far between anyway.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Did you complain to the farmer? What did s/he say?


Get off moi laannnddd!


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2020)

the more i read ,the more i am convinced this is a wind up


----------



## presta (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Probably mine was avoidable if someone had done there job right.


It was probably avoidable if you'd stayed at home as well, but that's not the point is it. If you want to ride the bike you need to accept the roads the way they are, not the way you'd like them to be. It doesn't seem to have occurred to you that the vast majority of punctures are just caused by pieces of grit off the road.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> the more i read ,the more i am convinced this is a wind up



I thought it was a wind up from the first post.


----------



## presta (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Thank you are quite correct bought double ended tube now so I don't have to remove the rear wheel bit of a faf on a ebike.


If the puncture is as easy to find as a hedge trimming you don't even need to take the wheel off in the first place.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> It was probably avoidable if you'd stayed at home as well, but that's not the point is it. If you want to ride the bike you need to accept the roads the way they are, not the way you'd like them to be. It doesn't seem to have occurred to you that the vast majority of punctures are just caused by pieces of grit off the road.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

Yes you are right but this was caused by a arrogant individual who thinks it's ok to leave a mess like that I could have crashed into a pedestrian it's just not right.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> If the puncture is as easy to find as a hedge trimming you don't even need to take the wheel off in the first place.


You have lost me there.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Yes you are right but this was caused by a arrogant individual who thinks it's ok to leave a mess like that I could have crashed into a pedestrian it's just not right.


How would a rear wheel puncture on a cycle path which presumably is not made up of steep declines cause you to crash into a pedestrian unless you were going at speeds far in excess of what is sensible on a shared path? Whenever I've had a rear wheel puncture on the flat, I've just rolled to a bumpy slow stop

Especially in the dark, if your lights are strong enough to see the path appropriately, you would have probably blinded the poor oncoming ped first!

Have you complained to the farmer directly or started small claims court proceedings now?


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> How would a rear wheel puncture on a cycle path which presumably is not made up of steep declines cause you to crash into a pedestrian unless you were going at speeds far in excess of what is sensible on a shared path? Whenever I've had a rear wheel puncture on the flat, I've just rolled to a bumpy slow stop
> 
> Especially in the dark, if your lights are strong enough to see the path appropriately, you would have probably blinded the poor oncoming ped first!
> 
> Have you complained to the farmer directly or started small claims court proceedings now?


Not yet


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Not yet


Presumably you took lots of photos of the location and mess as proof. I wouldn't leave it too long, it's been a week already no?


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2020)

do you even know who the (in your words)…. arrogant individual who thinks it's ok to leave a mess like that, actually is,


----------



## snorri (2 Feb 2020)

Try to look on the bright side, your wife didn't suffer a puncture in the car on her journey to rescue you.


----------



## presta (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> You have lost me there.


As long as you can find the stalk that caused the puncture easily, there's no need to take the wheel off to mend it is there. Just lift the tyre bead, pull a bit of tube out, patch it, stuff it back.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> As long as you can find the stalk that caused the puncture easily, there's no need to take the wheel off to mend it is there. Just lift the tyre bead, pull a bit of tube out, patch it, stuff it back.


I will remember that thank you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> What about *here* job?



or *everywhere *job?


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> or *everywhere *job?


On your bike sunshine


----------



## presta (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I will remember that thank you.


Sometimes another option is to pump & ride, you can get a lot of miles out of each inflation if the puncture is slow enough. Make your decision _before _you pull the debris out though, as it will only get faster once you unplug the hole.


----------



## All uphill (2 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> An "all the gear no idea" merchant then. Obviously not someone who's been riding bikes since they were a small kid and had to learn to sort problems like punctures out themselves. I never cease to be amazed by the ineptitude and lack of common sense in some so-called grown-ups.
> The OP in this thread takes it to another level. Like some others, I don't tend to carry puncture repair kits if I'm only going a couple of miles down the road. I take my chances and accept the walk of shame if the Fairy comes calling. But if I'm going somewhere that will take me over an hour to walk back from, then I take a pump and a patch kit. To not have any means of fixing a puncture on a 50 mile ride is utterly moronic, and frankly the OP deserved to have to walk it to learn their lesson. Expecting one's other half, or a friend, to drive 50 miles to collect some muppet with no common sense from a situation of their own making, which was entirely foreseeable, is highly inconsiderate.


Sounds like you learnt about preparing for a cycle journey early, John. Some of us learnt much later in life. Some people seem to have difficulty learning at all.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

All uphill said:


> Sounds like you learnt about preparing for a cycle journey early, John. Some of us learnt much later in life. Some people seem to have difficulty learning at all.


On your bike John .


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> On your bike John .



what if hes got a puncture


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> what if hes got a puncture




Hopalong in that case.


----------



## Roger Longbottom (2 Feb 2020)

Just


Wyn Davies said:


> Yes it's in North Wales quite a few people live here.



Llanelwy please!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> On your bike sunshine



Careful, I have a patch kit and know how to use it. No being collected by your mummy for me.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just
> 
> 
> Llanelwy please!


Ti iawn a ti gweld y llwybr fi yn son am?


----------



## Mike_P (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Not yet


Small claims court fee is at least £25 so not financially worth going down that route. Just how much was the cycle path covered by clippings? Why did you not stop or seek to avoid them? Why did you not have a puncture kit and spare inner tube? Punctures can be caused even on what appears to be a perfectly clean surface, one I had recently was caused by a very thin piece of metal rod invisible on the road surface.
I have an ebike and struggling to understand how it makes it that harder to fix a puncture especially if you take the battery off to lighten the bike for flipping over?
Why do you feel the need to criticize everyone who questions you?
Did you join the forum just to be a?


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Small claims court fee is at least £25 so not financially worth going down that route. Just how much was the cycle path covered by clippings? Why did you not stop or seek to avoid them? Why did you not have a puncture kit and spare inner tube? Punctures can be caused even on what appears to be a perfectly clean surface, one I had recently was caused by a very thin piece of metal rod invisible on the road surface.
> I have an ebike and struggling to understand how it makes it that harder to fix a puncture especially if you take the battery off to lighten the bike for flipping over?
> Why do you feel the need to criticize everyone who questions you?
> Did you join the forum just to be a?


I don't criticize people who are poilte just one rude one .


----------



## Tiger10 (2 Feb 2020)

johnblack said:


> Farmers don't clear up and I've never seen a farmer on a bike.


Ive never seen you on a bike either. 😉


----------



## Roger Longbottom (2 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Ti iawn a ti gweld y llwybr fi yn son am?



Ddim yn gwybod y llwybr, byw yn Lloegr dros hanner cant o mlynedd.

Ges yn geni Llanelwy.


----------



## Wyn Davies (2 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Ddim yn gwybod y llwybr, byw yn Lloegr dros hanner cant o mlynedd.
> 
> Ges yn geni Llanelwy.


Tyrd yn ol I Gymru


----------



## carpenter (2 Feb 2020)

Hedge trimming sounds quite reasonable - around here someone has been flailing hedges, hell of a mess and it can't be good for the plants or wildlife (let alone bike tyres).
Seems to me flailing has become the cheapest option and sod the consequences.


----------



## Tiger10 (2 Feb 2020)

carpenter said:


> Hedge trimming sounds quite reasonable - around here someone has been flailing hedges, hell of a mess and it can't be good for the plants or wildlife (let alone bike tyres).
> Seems to me flailing has become the cheapest option and sod the consequences.


It is the cheapest option. I have a few miles of hedge cutting to do.....perhaps you are interested to do it by hand @ £20 × 100m. 🤣


----------



## carpenter (2 Feb 2020)

https://www.chilternsaonb.org/uploads/files/AboutTheChilterns/Farming/farming_hedge_mgt.pdf

https://www.lowimpact.org/environmental-damage-caused-flail-cutting-hedgerows-can-done/

Worth a look. Both seem quite common sense. Although if money is your only concern that is a problem


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

carpenter said:


> Hedge trimming sounds quite reasonable - around here someone has been flailing hedges, hell of a mess and it can't be good for the plants or wildlife (let alone bike tyres).
> Seems to me flailing has become the cheapest option and sod the consequences.


Well said Carpenter


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2020)

Personally I think the OP should take this to the small claims court... and keep us posted of how the claim progresses. It doesn't matter that the tube plus slime and petrol probably cost a little less than the small claims fees, it's the principal! Plus, the posts will be priceless.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Personally I think the OP should take this to the small claims court... and keep us posted of how the claim progresses. It doesn't matter that the tube plus slime and petrol probably cost a little less than the small claims fees, it's the principal! Plus, the posts will be priceless.


If (big if) he can show that the council knew and did not act, thereby breaching their TAMP and so the law, they will often settle on a letter before action because it's cheaper than paying their lawyers to answer the claim. But only if there is any evidence they did not follow their Transport Asset Management Plan.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> If (big if) he can show that the council knew and did not act, thereby breaching their TAMP and so the law, they will often settle on a letter before action because it's cheaper than paying their lawyers to answer the claim. But only if there is any evidence they did not follow their Transport Asset Management Plan.


I still think it's worth him taking it to Small Claims. The principal is the point.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Unfortunately, for such a tiny amount it is liable to be regarded as a frivolous claim and not allowed at best, or costs found against the plaintiff at worst as a means of deterring actions for such tiny amounts. The history of claims for such tiny sums shows the county court views this as a waste of their time.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I still think it's worth him taking it to Small Claims. The principal is the point.


Even the principle!


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Personally I think the OP should take this to the small claims court... and keep us posted of how the claim progresses. It doesn't matter that the tube plus slime and petrol probably cost a little less than the small claims fees, it's the principal! Plus, the posts will be priceless.


Thank you I did send a claim to the council after a heated phone call they said they would post me the farmers address but I am still waiting thank you.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Thank you I did send a claim to the council after a heated phone call



Tell me this is a wind up


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Tell me this is a wind up


Why would it be? Motorists send claims to highway authorities when their vehicles are damaged by roads left in disrepair. Cyclists are doormats willing to laugh at any cyclist who tries to apply similar standards. That's part of why serious carriageway defects get repaired within hours and a hole a foot wide and three feet deep in a cycleway takes five months to fix.

All credit to Wyn for trying but the law is probably not on his side yet.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Why would it be? Motorists send claims to highway authorities when their vehicles are damaged by roads left in disrepair.



Because generally a pot hole damaging an alloy wheel is more expensive to sort. Or a damaged carriage way leading to him falling off when cycling. 

I find it amusing that someone would go to such length over a £3 tube and a puncture. It's worth neither the time or hassle to chase.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Tell me this is a wind up


Pleased that find it funny have a nice day.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Because generally a pot hole damaging an alloy wheel is more expensive to sort. Or a damaged carriage way leading to him falling off when cycling.
> 
> I find it amusing that someone would go to such length over a £3 tube and a puncture. It's worth neither the time or hassle to chase.


So it's OK for cycle routes to be in disrepair and cyclists to suffer the losses because bicycle parts are cheaper than car parts? Riiiight.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> So it's OK for cycle routes to be in disrepair and cyclists to suffer the losses because bicycle parts are cheaper than car parts? Riiiight.



The cycle path isn't in disrepair though is it? Someone has cut their hedge and the OP suffered a thorn in his tyre. Slight difference no?


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> The cycle path isn't in disrepair though is it? Someone has cut their hedge and the OP suffered a thorn in his tyre. Slight difference no?


Littered with sharps is in disrepair. Do you really think that's in good condition?

Highway authorities are responsible for keeping highways clear and that includes idiot landowners dumping clippings on it instead of clearing them up for safe disposal.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Even the principle!


Can i make a small claim against my spell checker?


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> An "all the gear no idea" merchant then. Obviously not someone who's been riding bikes since they were a small kid and had to learn to sort problems like punctures out themselves. I never cease to be amazed by the ineptitude and lack of common sense in some so-called grown-ups.



Is this not just a tiny bit elitist? I am not sure that you can infer that a cyclist with a new bike has all the gear and no idea. Comments like that are unlikely to get new people cycling, everyone has to start somewhere. After all, I would love to see you by the side of the road fixing a problem with modern STIs or tubeless.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Littered with sharps is in disrepair.



Littered with sharps 

How can it be proven that the paths weren't cleared and the wind hadn't blown a thorn onto the track. Or that the thorn had come from the same hedge that had been cut.

It's a going no where.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> How can it be proven that the paths weren't cleared and the wind hadn't blown a thorn onto the track. Or that the thorn had come from the same hedge that had been cut.


It's only a civil matter, so it only needs proving that it's more probable than not. I expect that a picture of a freshly-flailed hedge alongside a track covered with the clippings should pretty much prove it to that standard.

It's difficult to think how the wind could have blown many clippings back if they had been cleaned up competently and removed from the highway. If they were piled up alongside for days and the pile had blown over, I'm pretty sure that would be considered forseeable by a reasonably prudent person and so the cutter would still be liable.



Jody said:


> It's a going no where.


You are probably correct, but I don't think there's anything wrong with the claim in spirit. It's certainly far from laughable IMO.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> You are probably correct, but I don't think there's anything wrong with the claim in spirit.



I'll be in high spirits if the OP goes through with a claim.

OP, put a claim in. If you can prove you have put a legitimate claim in and lose (with proof posted on this thread) then I'll Paypal you £3 for a new tube. 

It's a win win for him now


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

How would the op prove that a puncture was caused by a thorn from the recently cut hedges . It probably was but proof is another matter
By the way I still think the thread is a wind up


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

Suppose I get a puncture tomorrow from a piece of glass am I supposed to find out who was responsible for the shard of glass being there and chase that person through the small claims court


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> Being prepared for a puncture, is just something you have to accept with riding bicycles. Personally i cant be bothered to patch a tube out on the road and just carry a spare tube. I repair the punctured tube at home. I also use tyres with decent pp, so punctures are few & far between anyway.


I had been to Halfords to have slime put in my tyres they garantee it for 2years for small punctures and will repair it free unfortunately my was a huge thorn the bill was 18pounds can you see why I am chasing this up.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I had been to Halfords to have slime put in my tyres they garantee it for 2years for small punctures and will repair it free unfortunately my was a huge thorn the bill was 18pounds can you see why I am chasing this up.


It’s still less that the cost of just starting a small claims court claim 
Do you have proof of the state of the path, after all you said it was dark?
I wouldn’t bother for £18 myself. I recently incurred a bill of £100 or more to fix a broken mech, chain and buckled wheel from a bit of twisted wire in the road (residential there but leading to an industrial estate and tip). No way of proving where it came from or how long it had been there so I had to suck it up.

Unfortunately, this stuff happens when cycling.

I failed in a claim for a £400 suspension spring thanks to a pothole too despite submitting a claim through the Highways Agency.
Shoot happens!


----------



## newfhouse (3 Feb 2020)

Alter ego? I know who my money is on. Nice lack of punctuation, if a little overdone. Still, getting on for two hundred posts, so well played.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I had been to Halfords to have slime put in my tyres they garantee it for 2years for small punctures and will repair it free unfortunately my was a huge thorn the bill was 18pounds can you see why I am chasing this up.



My offer still stands. But I'm not paying for the slime


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> How would the op prove that a puncture was caused by a thorn from the recently cut hedges . It probably was but proof is another matter


A photo of the bike on a branch-strewn track with one stuck in the front tyre should be sufficient for proof.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> A photo of the bike on a branch-strewn track with one stuck in the front tyre should be sufficient for proof.



Can't see how anyone could rig evidence like that 

Can they pull a Daily Mail sad face as well to show the court how upset they were.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

No , the photo will show where it probably came from it will not prove where the thorn came from


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> can you see why I am chasing this up




no


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Can't see how anyone could rig evidence like that
> 
> Can they pull a Daily Mail sad face as well to show the court how upset they were.


An "Angry People In Local Newspapers" done-a-poo pose may be better.

This ain't a criminal trial. Unless there's reason to accuse the plaintiff of rigging the photo, it'd do. I bet Wyn didn't take one, though.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> No , the photo will show where it probably came from it will not prove where the thorn came from


"Probably" is good enough proof for this.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> An "Angry People In Local Newspapers" done-a-poo pose may be better.
> 
> This ain't a criminal trial. Unless there's reason to accuse the plaintiff of rigging the photo, it'd do. I bet Wyn didn't take one, though.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Glad you find it amusing try reading the Beano


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> "Probably" is good enough proof for this.



is it,silly me , I didn't realise it was down to you to make that descision


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Glad you find it amusing try reading the Beano



You don't need to with threads like this


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Glad you find it amusing try reading the Beano




I would but I don't find the beano as funny as this thread


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> is it,silly me , I didn't realise it was down to you to make that descision


Not my choice. It's just the standard of proof required in English civil court. Why, what do you think it is?


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Not my choice. It's just the standard of proof required in English civil court. Why, what do you think it is?



even though it would prove nothing ......as to what do i think it is , i dont know ,hence the question


----------



## icowden (3 Feb 2020)

@mrj is right. In a small claims court, "probably" is sufficient. A photo of the punctured tyre plus a photo of the path showing the clippings would be sufficient. It's then down to the Judge whether to award a payment or not.

The problem is that it is going to cost £25 to make the claim, and costs are not usually awarded in small claims (the Judge can make an exception if he thinks that the defendant has been particularly egregious - unlikely in this case). If the defendant refuses to settle and takes it to court, it will cost you a further £25, plus the morning off work. So if you want to make the point, go ahead, but it will likely cost you more money than you have already lost.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

I not the sort of person who gives up at the first hurdle.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

you said...I not the sort of person who gives up at the first hurdle.

And yet you gave up and called your wife for assistance when you got a puncture, was that not the first hurdle


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> you gave up and called your wife for assistance when you got a puncture, was that not the first hurdle


Would you like to walk 25miles.in the rain you must be very bored to write tripe like that.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Feb 2020)

If someone cuts a hedge there is always going to be a period where the cuttings are going to be on the ground whilst something to clear them up is sought and it's almost certain that not every cutting is collected so whilst one party may be responsible for clippings on the path any judge is likely see the other party as being irresponsible by not taking adequate precautions like having a puncture kit and a spare inner tube with them, the very basics of cycling any distance beyond what is readily walkable.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Would you like to walk 25miles.in the rain you must be very bored to write tripe like that.




no I wouldn't, but im not the one who said I don't give up at the first hurdle, 
no i am not bored in the slightest, i find your little wind up amusing.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> If someone cuts a hedge there is always going to be a period where the cuttings are going to be on the ground whilst something to clear them up is sought and it's almost certain that not every cutting is collected so whilst one party may be responsible for clippings on the path any judge is likely see the other party as being irresponsible by not taking adequate precautions like having a puncture kit and a spare inner tube with them, the very basics of cycling any distance beyond what is readily walkable.


Maybe you are correct Mike just think if I had done something daft like that the gates of hell would have opened.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> no I wouldn't, but im not the one who said I don't give up at the first hurdle,
> no i am not bored in the slightest, i find your little wind up amusing.


Unfortunately I don't find you amusing .


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Unfortunately I don't find you amusing .





At least you find the fact that I am not amusing to be unfortunate,


----------



## DCBassman (3 Feb 2020)

Why is this thread this long? This thread probably cost more than a tube and repair kit...


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

Come on Wyn, let's get back on topic. 

When are you taking the next step against the farmer?


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

does he even know who the farmer is ??


----------



## icowden (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I not the sort of person who gives up at the first hurdle.


I'm not sure that anyone has suggested that you are. Just bear in mind that a small claim is your only real redress, and that it will likely only be a moral victory. There is also a risk that if it goes to court and the judge decides that your claim is frivolous that you could be ordered to compensate the farmer for attending (£90). So worst case is it will have cost you £140 or thereabouts.

Best case is that you will have an outlay of £25 which you may get back with your £10-£15 that you are presumably claiming, and that the farmer just pays you off. Most likely case is that you will have to spend some time going to court, outlay a further £25.

It seems like an awful lot of hassle for a puncture, and there is a degree of risk that you will lose and be further out of pocket.


----------



## Jody (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> does he even know who the farmer is ??



Apparently, even though it would be a data protection breach, the council are going to post the farmers address to him.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

icowden said:


> I'm not sure that anyone has suggested that you are. Just bear in mind that a small claim is your only real redress, and that it will likely only be a moral victory. There is also a risk that if it goes to court and the judge decides that your claim is frivolous that you could be ordered to compensate the farmer for attending (£90). So worst case is it will have cost you £140 or thereabouts.
> 
> Best case is that you will have an outlay of £25 which you may get back with your £10-£15 that you are presumably claiming, and that the farmer just pays you off. Most likely case is that you will have to spend some time going to court, outlay a further £25.
> 
> It seems like an awful lot of hassle for a puncture, and there is a degree of risk that you will lose and be further out of pocket.


Thanks you are probably right just erks me.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> My offer still stands. But I'm not paying for the slime


What offer is that must have missed that.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Feb 2020)

A quick summary of the thread so far 
when all that would have been needed was


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> A quick summary of the thread so far
> when all that would have been needed was





you missed out


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> What offer is that must have missed that.


See post #159


----------



## boydj (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Yes you are right but this was caused by a arrogant individual who thinks it's ok to leave a mess like that I could have crashed into a pedestrian it's just not right.



Wyn,

If you want to be a proper cyclist, you need to learn the rules as defined by the Velominati, particularly rules 5 and 31. shoot happens, you need to deal with it.

https://www.ride25.com/cycling-blog/velominati-rules/


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Feb 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Is this not just a tiny bit elitist? I am not sure that you can infer that a cyclist with a new bike has all the gear and no idea. Comments like that are unlikely to get new people cycling, everyone has to start somewhere. After all, I would love to see you by the side of the road fixing a problem with modern STIs or tubeless.



Elitist, are you on a wind up? Anyone who buys a brand new bike and takes it out on the road with no idea how to connect a bicycle pump to a valve or do a puncture repair, quite frankly ought to stay indoors, because they are clearly too clueless to survive in the real world. What are you suggesting, that cyclists need to do some sort of maintenance course at their local college before they can be expected to know how to fix a tyre?
Tubeless is an easy one for me; I've got no intention of using tubeless, and if it did use them, I would carry a tube. If I had an STI go wrong (again I have absolutely no intention of adopting them), I would bodge it to get home on by adjusting my limit screw on the rear mech so it gave me one middling ratio that was at least better than walking. Most things can be bodged in an emergency if you carry a few basic tools and have some common sense.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> you missed out


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

🚴🚴🚴🚴🚴🚴🚴


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> 🚴🚴🚴🚴🚴🚴🚴


Or not


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> A quick summary of the thread so far
> when all that would have been needed was


Every body wants to be a wise guy


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Elitist, are you on a wind up? Anyone who buys a brand new bike and takes it out on the road with no idea how to connect a bicycle pump to a valve or do a puncture repair, quite frankly ought to stay indoors, because they are clearly too clueless to survive in the real world. What are you suggesting, that cyclists need to do some sort of maintenance course at their local college before they can be expected to know how to fix a tyre?
> Tubeless is an easy one for me; I've got no intention of using tubeless, and if it did use them, I would carry a tube. If I had an STI go wrong (again I have absolutely no intention of adopting them), I would bodge it to get home on by adjusting my limit screw on the rear mech so it gave me one middling ratio that was at least better than walking. Most things can be bodged in an emergency if you carry a few basic tools and have some common sense.


To be fair, checking lights and levels is now part of the driving test. Its surely not unreasonable for other road users to be similarly educated as Mr John suggests?


----------



## boydj (3 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Elitist, are you on a wind up? Anyone who buys a brand new bike and takes it out on the road with no idea how to connect a bicycle pump to a valve or do a puncture repair, quite frankly ought to stay indoors, because they are clearly too clueless to survive in the real world.............................



While I have some sympathy with this point of view, I'd be surprised if most of us on here have not learned a few lessons the hard way after taking up cycling. How many, for instance, have been stuck with a broken chain and no chain tool or quick link? I've twice had to sort out other people's chains on club runs - and that's with experienced cyclists. If you don't know what can go wrong, you can't be prepared. 

That being said, I've not been too gentle on Wyn, but not so much on his lack of preparedness, more for his expectation that country lanes will always be maintained in pristine condition. He's learned punctures are an ever-present danger and he needs to be better prepared to deal with problems. I just hope that this problem does not put him off cycling and he develops a bit more resilience for the future to get some good use out of his new bike.


----------



## carpenter (3 Feb 2020)

Amazing number of responses on this thread (bloody hell, more appearing as I write this!), some very interesting views, and advice.

So, one of my main routes is a windy road, hedges both sides for most of it and passing places (flattened muddy banks).
I tend to use this route as the alternative to a rat run from Manningtree station - a friend has recently had to move out of her house,on the A137, as a racer boy in a BMW 5 series took out a telegraph pole, transit van and part of the property in a collision (no other car involved, half way through a village in a 30mph zone ).
Be patient - just want to set the scene (all true by the way).

Apparently, if I want to be considered a proper cyclist, I should avoid the flailed branches/hawthorn.black thorn on a two mile stretch of this safer route by looking ahead and cycling in the middle of the lane (blind bends, restricted view, passing points, mad drivers and all ).

Surely, if landowners have to flail hedges (once every three years I understand) it can't be beyond the wit of contractors/farmers/designers to come up with a device attached to the tractor that picks up the bits?

PS; not having go at BMW drivers, I use one (and I understand that had the racer not been driving a newish model 5 series, he would have died on impact )


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Why is this thread this long?


It's light relief from the Brexit threads.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> It's light relief from the Brexit threads.



I see...


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Elitist, are you on a wind up? Anyone who buys a brand new bike and takes it out on the road with no idea how to connect a bicycle pump to a valve or do a puncture repair, quite frankly ought to stay indoors, because they are clearly too clueless to survive in the real world. What are you suggesting, that cyclists need to do some sort of maintenance course at their local college before they can be expected to know how to fix a tyre? ........



You just did It again. Plenty of people go out with no idea how to fix a puncture, worse case they walk home, it is not the end of the world . The last thing they need is being criticised by you.

BTW, there is no way you will be able to adjust to the middle of the cassette just with limit screws. With an externally routed cable you can either tie a knot in the cable at a cable stop or clamp at A bottle cage bolt.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> To be fair, checking lights and levels is now part of the driving test. Its surely not unreasonable for other road users to be similarly educated as Mr John suggests?


As they should be in a lethal weapon. Although let’s be honest, how many drivers ever open the bonnet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I got a puncture on the St Asaph cycle path needed new tube plus slime and my wife coming to get me home a farmer had cut the hedge and left the cuttings covering the path council say that they are not responsible what can I do please.



I had this when I started cycle commuting in Somerset in my 20's: typically I started at the beginning of hedge trimming season, so I averaged a puncture a day. After a while I got some tape from h*lf*rds that went between the inner tube and tyre which reduced it to one a year or so.

Then I moved to Germany:







No hedges.

That may have been considered a rather drastic solution though.


----------



## Wyn Davies (3 Feb 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> You just did It again. Plenty of people go out with no idea how to fix a puncture, worse case they walk home, it is not the end of the world . The last thing they need is being criticised by you.
> 
> BTW, there is no way you will be able to adjust to the middle of the cassette just with limit screws. With an externally routed cable you can either tie a knot in the cable at a cable stop or clamp at A bottle cage bolt.


I will probably get a Tannus Armour fitted on the rear you can ride home on a flat then double ended tube for the front sorted


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I will probably get a Tannus Armour fitted on the rear you can ride home on a flat then double ended tube for the front sorted



Why not just carry the right tools for the job and fix the damn thing out on the road if you get a puncture? You seem to have an aversion to getting your hands dirty, and could have repaired ten punctures in the time it's taken you to post all your argumentative replies on this thread. Cycling and punctures go together, they are a fact of life. All sorts of puncture-causing debris finds it's way on to the road surface, and as a cyclist you have to deal with this reality, not how you might like it to be. The last flat I had wasn't even caused by anything penetrating the tyre externally either; a tiny piece of sharp grit inside the tyre between the tube and the rim tape put a pinhole in the tube. It must have got in when the bike was stood for a long time and the tyres went flat, so came unsealed from the rims. 
I don't like getting punctures, they are a ride-spoiler, so I try to stack the odds in my favour. Firstly I look where I am going and try to avoid riding over anything that is an obvious risk, like patches of glass fragments. To us urban riders they are just as much of a nuisance as hedge thorns are to rural cyclists, except the broken glass season lasts 12 months a year. The bikes I do longer rides on are fitted with Schwalbe Marathons to minimise the risk. So far, I've managed to clock up a lot of puncture-free miles on Schwalbes, but I'm not complacent and don't expect anyone to drop everything and come running to pick me up if I do get one, so carry the means to repair a puncture if I have to.


----------



## Jody (4 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I will probably get a Tannus Armour fitted on the rear



Where is @Racing roadkill


----------



## Wyn Davies (4 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Where is @Racing roadkill


Jody I don't understand.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Where is @Racing roadkill


If he's been reading this thread he's probably nipped out to top himself.


----------



## Jody (4 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Jody I don't understand.



Just the similarity of what tyres he always bangs on about and his "posting style".


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2020)

I know I'm tempting fate here but the only time i get a puncture is when I'm missing all or part of my puncture repair kit. I've had two punctures in ten years... no, three... one was a thorn that I left in the tyre which I removed and repaired the puncture when i got home (about fifteen miles later). I did have the repair kit on that occasion, but thorns make pretty good plugs for the holes they make. 

@Wyn Davies ...always carry a repair kit. I never need it when I have it but Sod's Law dictates that if I don't have it, I will need it. My cranks used to work loose on long rides until I started carrying a long handled 8mm allen key... never worked loose since. I don't carry a few small tools 'just in case' ...I carry them for luck.


----------



## Wyn Davies (4 Feb 2020)

Good point I shall carry a few things I did have a small pump but you could hear the air coming straight out.


----------



## Wyn Davies (4 Feb 2020)

Good bye I don't need all the stupid aggressive remarks on your bikes.


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2020)




----------



## C R (4 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Good bye I don't need all the stupid aggressive remarks on your bikes.


I don't think I have any stupid aggressive remarks on my bike. Got plenty of scuffs, though.


----------



## boydj (4 Feb 2020)

I guess Wyn has been in the pub between 1pm and 8pm.


----------



## Smudge (4 Feb 2020)

So we have 15 pages about something as insignificant as a puncture......... that ends in a flounce from the op.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Feb 2020)

A very poor flounce too. And we've had some crackers on here over the years. Must do better.


----------



## newfhouse (4 Feb 2020)

A fifteen page wind up.


----------



## Smudge (4 Feb 2020)

Glow worm said:


> A very poor flounce too. And we've had some crackers on here over the years. Must do better.



It is a poor flounce and it needed a full stop before the 'on your bikes'.... It didn't really make sense without some punctuation.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2020)

Take no notice of the neigh sayers. Keep us posted about the Small Claim.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> Where is @Racing roadkill



Tannus Armour is a tyre liner - @Racing roadkill has/had their solid tyres.

Cheapo liners sold on ebay cause friction punctures as they shift a little inside the tyre.

The Armour is thicker, but softer.

It looks a better job, although you need room inside the tyre to fit both it and a smaller cross section inner tube.

Might be a bit tight on a roadie tyre, but should work well on hybrid, MTB, and balloon tyres.

My local bike shop has sold a couple of pairs.

Positive, or at least no negative, feedback so far.

https://tannus.co.uk/armour/


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> So we have 15 pages about something as insignificant as a puncture......... that ends in a flounce from the op.


If common sense replies came that would be great but rude sarky replies from fools is no good to anyone.


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2020)

You have had common sense replies ,plenty of them , you just didn't like them because they didn't agree with you and that wasn't what you wanted to hear


----------



## DCBassman (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> If common sense replies came that would be great but rude sarky replies from fools is no good to anyone.


Ok. But if we're bigging up common sense, common sense says don't go out without the means to fix punctures. Even a Marathon Plus full of Slime isn't puncture-proof.


----------



## Jody (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> If common sense replies came that would be great but rude sarky replies from fools is no good to anyone.



You're (allegedly) wanting to sue a farmer for the cost of an inner tube because he cut his hedge. How did you think this thread was going to turn out 

Actually, don't answer that. I think this thread is going the way you intended. Yes i'm cynical.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Ok. But if we're bigging up common sense, common sense says don't go out without the means to fix punctures. Even a Marathon Plus full of Slime isn't puncture-proof.


The Small Claims court has been suggested but spending £25 just to open a case for an £18 repair doesn't smack of common sense to me, especially as you could end up more out of pocket if unsuccessful


----------



## Smudge (5 Feb 2020)

My bike got filthy from wet roads. Can i sue the council for not drying the roads ?
Coming soon to a thread near you.


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> My bike got filthy from wet roads. Can i sue the council for not drying the roads ?
> Coming soon to a thread near you.


There is no legal duty to dry the roads unless they put the water there and it's either flooded or frozen. There is a legal duty not to leave shoot from hedge trimming or farming all over the road.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

newfhouse said:


> A fifteen page wind up.


But whose doing what to whom?


----------



## icowden (5 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> The Small Claims court has been suggested but spending £25 just to open a case for an £18 repair doesn't smack of common sense to me, especially as you could end up more out of pocket if unsuccessful



With the sort of evidence that Wyn has, the decision is likely to rest on the mood of the judge and whether he feels sorrier for the plaintiff or defendant. If the judge deems the claim to be a waste of court time, things can go badly...


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> The Small Claims court has been suggested but spending £25 just to open a case for an £18 repair doesn't smack of common sense to me, especially as you could end up more out of pocket if unsuccessful


It would be much more than 28 pounds cost of getting home how much would a taxi have cost?


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> It would be much more than 28 pounds cost of getting home how much would a taxi have cost?


But you didn't take a taxi - you could try adding mileage @45p a mile to your claim with proof of distance


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> The Small Claims court has been suggested but spending £25 just to open a case for an £18 repair doesn't smack of common sense to me, especially as you could end up more out of pocket if unsuccessful


I went to Canada last year rented a bike went miles with out puncture repair or anything no problems .


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2020)

cost of taxi is irrelevant, you didn't use one,...…... unless you failed to mention that your wife is a taxi driver


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> But you didn't take a taxi - you could try adding mileage @45p a mile


Just want my costs is that really so hard to understand.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Just want my costs is that really so hard to understand.


No, put a claim in for what was spent. Or get in touch cirectly with the farmer assuming you know who you're claiming against


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Just want my costs is that really so hard to understand.



if you just want your costs , why mention a taxi ????


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> No, put a claim in for what was spent. Or get in touch cirectly with the farmer assuming you know who you're claiming against


I will .


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2020)

Good don’t leave it too long. Did you take good photos of the mess as you’ll need evidence. Do you have the thorn too?


----------



## Jody (5 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Good don’t leave it too long. Did you take good photos of the mess as you’ll need evidence. Do you have the thorn too?



The pertinent question is did the situation ever exist? There are more holes (excuse the pun) in this story than a colander. It's a thorny issue that I think may leave the OP deflated.


----------



## Smudge (5 Feb 2020)

Yes, you will definitely need the offending thorn as evidence. You may want to back it up with a report from a botanist to prove that said thorn came from the adjacent hedge.


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> Yes, you will definitely need the offending thorn as evidence. You may want to back it up with a report from a botanist to prove that said thorn came from the adjacent hedge.





ahh but then how do you prove the thorn came from the hedge as a result of said farmer cutting the hedge , it may have simply lost the will to live and fell off.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Feb 2020)

You are probably aware - but if you are crazy enough to go down the small claims route, you will need to have actually contacted the farmer first and given them a chance to sort it out. If that fails then you need to send them a 'letter before claim' or a 'letter before action'. On the bonus side you can also claim a fixed cost of a solicitor to write the claim for you, plus 8% interest. When you win your case  you will most likely get you claim cost back.

Please let us know how this all goes.


----------



## Smudge (5 Feb 2020)

You should also use the information that you rode a bike in Canada without incident. This will go some way to prove you're not usually puncture prone.
Its all building up to a watertight case, i'm sure you will destroy the farmers defence team.


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> You should also use the information that you rode a bike in Canada without incident. This will go some way to prove you're not usually puncture prone.
> Its all building up to a watertight case, i'm sure you will destroy the farmers defence team.




The farmer may not have a de fence team the alleged issue was caused by a hedge not a fence


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2020)

And even if you did win on court, it's not a given that you would be awarded costs.

Life isn't fair, and it's a ridiculous proposition to suggest it is. The very process which brought our species into being and dominance - evolution - is most specifically unfair. Fair gets you nowhere. Fair is a mechanism by which losers and weaklings do better than their talents, abilities or efforts would otherwise allow them to. Fair, observed universally, is very unfair. 

You've gotta know when to hold and when to fold, and a scenario where even if you win you could likely still end up losing strikes me as a time to fold. Hell, the time you spent on here whittling you could have earned enough to buy many new tubes, so you're already losing. Suck it up, move on.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I went to Canada last year rented a bike went miles with out puncture repair or anything no problems .


So the law of averages caught up with you. All cyclists have gone for miles without incident but then had a spate of them. It's one of those things you have to get use to.


----------



## Jody (5 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> You've gotta know when to hold and when to fold, and a scenario where even if you win you could likely still end up losing strikes me as a time to fold.



He would prefer to carry on with the bluff. Folding isn't in his repertoire.


----------



## T675Rich (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I went to Canada last year rented a bike went miles with out puncture repair or anything no problems .



I have done nearly 1000 miles on my bike with no punctures (I have probably jinxed myself now) but I carry tools, pump, spare tube, and a repair kit despite only having a five-mile commute.


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Hell, the time you spent on here whittling you could have earned enough to buy many new tubes,


Please could you direct me to these earning opportunities for writing junk on the internet?


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2020)

T675Rich said:


> I have done nearly 1000 miles on my bike with no punctures (I have probably jinxed myself now) but I carry tools, pump, spare tube, and a repair kit despite only having a five-mile commute.


But how are you going to fix a broken frame with that? You need to carry full welding gear including gas tanks.


----------



## T675Rich (5 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> But how are you going to fix a broken frame with that? You need to carry full welding gear including gas tanks.



I work on the assumption that punctures are common but broken frames are not.


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

Don't listen to them Rich and do your own thing Wyn.


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Please could you direct me to these earning opportunities for writing junk on the internet?


You should earn a fortune the crap you come out with 😂😂


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2020)




----------



## kynikos (5 Feb 2020)

It only requires 25 of us to chip in a pound and we can crowdfund the OP's claim. Only two provisos: one is that he keeps us informed each step of the way; two is that we share the movie rights.

Who's in?


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I might well have returned in the car with a bucket and shovel, it would do wonders for my garden.



Just don’t put it on your rhubarb Custards much better.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2020)

kynikos said:


> It only requires 25 of us to chip in a pound and we can crowdfund the OP's claim. Only two provisos: one is that he keeps us informed each step of the way; two is that we share the movie rights.
> 
> Who's in?


I'm in, my quid is on standby. Let's put our money where his mouth is.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2020)

I thought of this thread when I was out this morning and came across a farmer flailing a hedge. There were clippings and spliters of branches all over the road - I simply slowed down and weaved through them with no drama. Also, further down the road in the farm access was a brush attachment waiting to be used on completion of the cutting.


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

kynikos said:


> It only requires 25 of us to chip in a pound and we can crowdfund the OP's claim. Only two provisos: one is that he keeps us informed each step of the way; two is that we share the movie rights.
> 
> Who's in?


Say one thing for you your a real comedian 🚴🚴😂😂😂


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

kynikos said:


> It only requires 25 of us to chip in a pound and we can crowdfund the OP's claim. Only two provisos: one is that he keeps us informed each step of the way; two is that we share the movie rights.
> 
> Who's in?


Don't call me op you will be old yourself one day show a bit of respect 👅


----------



## C R (5 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I thought of this thread when I was out this morning and came across a farmer flailing a hedge. There were clippings and spliters of branches all over the road - I simply slowed down and weaved through them with no drama. Also, further down the road in the farm access was a brush attachment waiting to be used on completion of the cutting.


Yep, that's pretty much my experience too.


----------



## Wyn Davies (5 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I thought of this thread when I was out this morning and came across a farmer flailing a hedge. There were clippings and spliters of branches all over the road - I simply slowed down and weaved through them with no drama. Also, further down the road in the farm access was a brush attachment waiting to be used on completion of the cutting.


Well good for you.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Well good for you.



I suppose it was better for him than you, because you punctured and he didn't.

The majority of posters have tried to steer you in a certain direction which might tell you something - there's rarely wide agreement about anything on here.

Equally, I'm sure members will be very interested to hear if you successfully sue the farmer.

I could also see such an action attracting interest from the wider media.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Don't call me op you will be old yourself one day show a bit of respect 👅


It means, "original poster". Calm down.


----------



## Wyn Davies (6 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> It means, "original poster". Calm down.


Ok my mistake


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> It means, "original poster". Calm down.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Please could you direct me to these earning opportunities for writing junk on the internet?


www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jody (6 Feb 2020)

kynikos said:


> It only requires 25 of us to chip in a pound and we can crowdfund the OP's claim. Only two provisos: one is that he keeps us informed each step of the way; two is that we share the movie rights.
> 
> Who's in?



Count me in


----------



## Wyn Davies (6 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose it was better for him than you, because you punctured and he didn't.
> 
> The majority of posters have tried to steer you in a certain direction which might tell you something - there's rarely wide agreement about anything on here.
> 
> ...


I am not going to the small claims court got to much going on a lot of dog walkers use that cycle track surprised if they haven't complained .


----------



## Jody (6 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I could also see such an action attracting interest from the wider media.



The DM would love it.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> *I am not going to the small claims court* got to much going on a lot of dog walkers use that cycle track surprised if they haven't complained .


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I am not going to the small claims court got to much going on a lot of dog walkers use that cycle track surprised if they haven't complained .


So what has the farmer offered you in recompense?


----------



## DCBassman (6 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> a lot of dog walkers use that cycle track surprised if they haven't complained .


Simple, they don't tread on the pointy bits...


----------



## Wyn Davies (6 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Simple, they don't tread on the pointy bits...


I know a x vetinaury nurse it happens .


----------



## DCBassman (6 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I know a x vetinaury nurse it happens .


Indeed it does, occasionally, just like punctures...


----------



## Wyn Davies (6 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> The pertinent question is did the situation ever exist? There are more holes (excuse the pun) in this story than a colander. It's a thorny issue that I think may leave the OP deflated.


No didn't have my smart phone with me only old feature phone just hope he has a bit of decency about him .


----------



## roadrash (6 Feb 2020)

If he/she is a decent sort then he/she may compensate you with the means to fix a puncture


----------



## DCBassman (6 Feb 2020)

At the end of the day, when all is said and done, what it boils down to (okay, enough cliches already...) is that unless you're only nipping around the corner, @Wyn Davies, it's just not in any way sensible *no*t to carry tube/repair kit. It just isn't, OK? Any more than you'd go out in your car without a spare or emergency inflator system.
If the farmer compensates you, all well and good. Can't see it myself....


----------



## Wyn Davies (6 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> At the end of the day, when all is said and done, what it boils down to (okay, enough cliches already...) is that unless you're only nipping around the corner, @Wyn Davies, it's just not in any way sensible *no*t to carry tube/repair kit. It just isn't, OK? Any more than you'd go out in your car without a spare or emergency inflator system.
> If the farmer compensates you, all well and good. Can't see it myself....


I got plastic tyre levers and a Gaddi double ended tube and a small pump most new cars don't have a spare wheel just a bottle of slime


----------



## neil_merseyside (6 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Don't listen to them Rich and do your own thing Wyn.


Do we have two Wyn's then, or is he using the wrong sockpuppet here?


----------



## Wyn Davies (6 Feb 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Do we have two Wyn's then, or is he using the wrong sockpuppet here?


?


----------



## Poacher (6 Feb 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Do we have two Wyn's then, or is he using the wrong sockpuppet here?


Is it a Wyn/Wyn situation?


----------



## newfhouse (6 Feb 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Do we have two Wyn's then, or is he using the wrong sockpuppet here?


The clue is in the name. It’s a WynD up.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I got plastic tyre levers and a Gaddi double ended tube and a small pump most new cars don't have a spare wheel just a bottle of slime


Yebbut it's a bottle of Slime _in addition_ to what might be in the tyre, ie an emergency repair kit!


----------



## snorri (6 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> My bike got filthy from wet roads. Can i sue the council for not drying the roads ?


Only if you've taken the Met Office to court first, sorry.


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> Only if you've taken the Met Office to court first, sorry.


I thought this forum was cyclist who had sensible tips etc not childish joker's.


----------



## snorri (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I thought this forum was cyclist who had sensible tips etc not childish joker's.


Threads on this forum usually follow on in the tone set in the Original Post.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Feb 2020)

@Wyn Davies , we're normal people with a normal sense of humour. I seriously doubt it would be different anywhere else.
I appreciate there's been some ribbing, not unjustified in my opinion. But that's forums for you...
PS: no apostrophe in that use of 'jokers'.


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> @Wyn Davies , we're normal people with a normal sense of humour. I seriously doubt it would be different anywhere else.
> I appreciate there's been some ribbing, not unjustified in my opinion. But that's forums for you...
> PS: no apostrophe in that use of 'jokers'.


Debatable


----------



## DCBassman (7 Feb 2020)

The apostrophe is never, ever, used to denote a plural, so that part of my post isn't debatable. Sorry.
Edited for gross spelling error! *Ooops...*


----------



## Mike_P (7 Feb 2020)

Think the op obviously thought we would be deeply sorry and upset for him...but a single puncture


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> The apostrophe is never, ever, used to denote a plural, so that part of my pist isn't debatable. Sorry.


A man who asks a question is a fool for a minute a man who never asks a question is a fool for life.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> The apostrophe is never, ever, used to denote a plural, so that part of my pist isn't debatable. Sorry.


Might want to sort your spelling out


----------



## Jody (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> A man who asks a question is a fool for a minute a man who never asks a question is a fool for life.



Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Might want to sort your spelling out


I went to a Welsh school English is my second language how many languages do you speak clever Dickie.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I went to a Welsh school English is my second language how many languages do you speak clever Dickie.


3. The other two being in rather wider use than Welsh 
But I wasn’t actually quoting you if you’d read the post  not so clever Dickie


----------



## newfhouse (7 Feb 2020)

>300. Well done.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Feb 2020)

newfhouse said:


> >300. Well done.


A lot of posts for a tiny problem...


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> A lot of posts for a tiny problem...


Ah but it's been fun


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Feb 2020)

I still think the OP should take this to Small Claims... and keep us posted


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I still think the OP should take this to Small Claims... and keep us posted


I’m waiting to hear what the farmer has said and offered in recompense


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> I went to a Welsh school English is my second language how many languages do you speak clever Dickie.



Speaking more languages doesn't make you clever.

Although it does reveal your flaws to a wider audience


----------



## Jody (7 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I still think the OP should take this to Small Claims... and keep us posted



Some are willing to part fund this venture but the OP doesn't want to take the offer up


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> Speaking more languages doesn't make you clever.
> 
> Although it does reveal your flaws to a wider audience


Only speaking one language makes you blinkered ttt


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Ah but it's been fun


Yes it has


----------



## DCBassman (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Only speaking one language makes you blinkered ttt


No. It absolutely does not. But multiple languages is certainly a great skill to have.


----------



## Wyn Davies (7 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> Speaking more languages doesn't make you clever.
> 
> Although it does reveal your flaws to a wider audience


Trying to be a clever Dickie shows how pathetic you are.


----------



## Jody (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Trying to be a clever Dickie shows how pathetic you are.





Wyn Davies said:


> I went to a Welsh school English is my second language how many languages do you speak clever Dickie.



Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2020)

Wyn Davies said:


> Trying to be a clever Dickie shows how pathetic you are.



What does "Trying to be a clever Dickie " entail ?

Is it like replying to a comment, then replying to the same comment again two hours later, with a hopefully better retort ?


----------

